# Need CAT Loader and skids for a nice job in Chicago Burbs



## CookCook20

I am in need of (1) Cat Loader and (2) Cat Skid steers with pushers for a nice property in the Near West Burbs of Chicago. Every time we service this property the equipment is usually onsite 12-48 hours straight. Must be CAT though. 708-237-0300 or email [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2

Is it the Cat plant in Montgomery?


----------



## CookCook20

No it is not.


----------



## leigh

Well that turns this into a wacky ,stay away offer lol


----------



## Phil1747

leigh said:


> Well that turns this into a wacky ,stay away offer lol


Nah... Some places want a specific brand on site for the PR end of it. Buddy did a job at a equipment plant replaceing storm manholes had to use their equipment not his that was another brand


----------



## Philbilly2

Phil1747 said:


> Nah... Some places want a specific brand on site for the PR end of it. Buddy did a job at a equipment plant replaceing storm manholes had to use their equipment not his that was another brand


I drove a Kubota K008 threw the CAT plant in Montgomery to do some remodel work back in the day. They did not make a machine small enough to access the area we were working in. CAT would not let us threw the gate the first day.

Uppers were pissed... employees were cheering and clapping.


----------



## leigh

Phil1747 said:


> Nah... Some places want a specific brand on site for the PR end of it. Buddy did a job at a equipment plant replaceing storm manholes had to use their equipment not his that was another brand





Philbilly2 said:


> I drove a Kubota K008 threw the CAT plant in Montgomery to do some remodel work back in the day. They did not make a machine small enough to access the area we were working in. CAT would not let us threw the gate the first day.
> 
> Uppers were pissed... employees were cheering and clapping.


 Reminds me of those old union stories, guys driving foreign cars etc getting hell lol, what a dopey stereotype lol. Now they're all driving prius 's !


----------



## KevinCarter1988

Location? We're located in Plainfield,IL and service Will/Dupage/Some Cook.


----------



## BossPlow2010

leigh said:


> Reminds me of those old union stories, guys driving foreign cars etc getting hell lol, what a dopey stereotype lol. Now they're all driving prius 's !


Can't buy Tesla's in Michigan because of the big 3


----------



## leolkfrm

cat dealers require it also


----------



## Phil1747

Our Business agents must drive domestic cars no foreign


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Phil1747 said:


> Our Business agents must drive domestic cars no foreign


I don't want to derail the thread, but how is this defined?

Where the vehicle is made? e.g. Does Canada count as domestic?

Where the parent company is headquartered? - e.g. are Subarus made in Indiana, BMWs made in SC, Hondas made in Ohio, Indiana, or Alabama, VWs made in Tennessee, Mercedes made in Alabama, Hyundais made in Alabama, Kias made in GA, Nissans made in Tennessee, Toyotas made in Kentucky, Indiana, Mississippi, or Texas domestic or foreign?

How about Fiat owning FCA? Are RAM trucks domestic? Alfa Romeos?

Would a 2009 Volvo be OK (Owned by Ford) but a 2012 not be (Owned by a Chinese Company)? Would this include S60s, made in South Carolina?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but how is this defined?
> 
> Where the vehicle is made? e.g. Does Canada count as domestic?
> 
> Where the parent company is headquartered? - e.g. are Subarus made in Indiana, BMWs made in SC, Hondas made in Ohio, Indiana, or Alabama, VWs made in Tennessee, Mercedes made in Alabama, Hyundais made in Alabama, Kias made in GA, Nissans made in Tennessee, Toyotas made in Kentucky, Indiana, Mississippi, or Texas domestic or foreign?
> 
> How about Fiat owning FCA? Are RAM trucks domestic? Alfa Romeos?
> 
> Would a 2009 Volvo be OK (Owned by Ford) but a 2012 not be (Owned by a Chinese Company)? Would this include S60s, made in South Carolina?


Oh Deere...this is like bringing math into the discussion. Those silly facts.

On that note, I have a New Holland PowerStar that was made in Italy. A John Deere 244 also made in Italy. At least one of my 5 Series Deere's was built in India.


----------

